# Flying Squirrels



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

While down at AEP last weekend the kids kept telling me that there were flying squirrels that came out of a steet type light on a pole when they shook it. I told them they were full of it and that they were bats. After several days of not believing they had to show me. They shook the guide wire to the pole and out pokes a little head then it came all the way out, about 2-3 times the size of a chipmunk. It scuried down the pole a little then it jumped off the pole and glided across to the woods. 3 in total came out of that light. I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My parents had them nesting on their place for a few years now. I never get to see them but my mom always talks about how they would glide from the pole across to the nearby trees. This is in central Ohio. I don't know much about their range of habitat but apparently they are throughout the state.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have seen one here in NW Ohio, years ago. If I remeber right they are most active at night which would explain the lack of sightings. They are a cool animal to watch.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Years ago I would see them down in Hocking county, friends of my parents would invite us down to there cabin in the hills and at night you could sit on the deck and watch them leaping from tree to tree, I agree they are pretty cool guys to watch.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Had then in my back yard last couple of years - haven't seen any this year.

So darn quick they are hard to see. 

They were eating sunflower seeds at night - if I have very many left after dark the ***** get them so one reason I don't see them.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

"If I remeber right they are most active at night which would explain the lack of sightings."

Right on, 'tucky. Last fall I saw a presentation put on by a lady who runs a wildlife rehab facility somewhere up around the Erie or Huron County area. She brought a flying squirrel to show the audience, and if I'm not mistaken, she said that they actually outnumber the other species of squirrels in Ohio, but are rarely seen because they are nocturnal. I can't say I've ever seen one, and I had absolutely no idea they were so plentiful in Ohio. I guess you learn something new every day, right?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

there's alot more of them than people realize because they're most active around dusk and dawn.whether it's true or not i don't know but a dnr guy told me that there's as many flying squirrels as any other type in ohio.
they are fun to watch though!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent seen any since all those years ago in Hocking county, I got really lucky and was set up with a front row seat on this deck that sat kinda high up in the trees and couldnt miss them, I remember the first time I seen them it kinda freaked me out as a kid because your not use to seeing these winged rats gliding around from tree to tree, Thank God my Dad was there to set me straight.


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

go to Mohican forest by the Pleasant Hill dam, right at dawn or dusk and you'll see dozens of em.


I turkey and deer hunt that some(why I still don't know) and see them all the time.

Squirrel hunting there a few years ago I saw a few that stayed out well past sunrise....chasing greys out of their trees. Limited out on greys in like 10 minutes because of them little guys.

they seem to really like the ridges, or steep inclines, right where the pines meet the hardwoods....they nest in the softer pines, and eat from the hardwoods


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

I stumbled upon one in Cambridge while camping. A neighbor of mine puts up bird houses behind their camper (seasonal site) and while walking by it one day a little head popped out and up the tree that thing went! Almost messed my pants! Didn't know what the heck it was until it leaped to another tree. Didn't look natural. Cool though!


----------

